# Duża zajętego miejsca w statystykach, mało we właściwościach

## XTitan

Witam.

Mój problem opiszę krótko. Mam zainstalowane Gentoo na dysku 80GB. Ostatnio patrze ile zajętego miejsca mam to aż się zdziwiłem - 20GB!!! To nie żart. Potem patrze we właściwości ( w Windowsie ) zaznaczając wszystkie pliki to tylko 1,3GB. Co to może być? Sorry za to noobowskie pytanie

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
df -h

du -h --max-depth=0 /usr/portage/distfiles

du -h --max-depth=0 /usr/portage/packages

du -h --max-depth=0 /tmp

du -h --max-depth=0 /var/log

du -h --max-depth=0 /var/tmp
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## XTitan

# df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hda3              73G   17G   52G  25% /

udev                  760M  788K  759M   1% /dev

/dev/hda1              99M   18M   77M  19% /boot

/dev/hdb1              12G   11G  1,5G  88% /mnt/windows

/dev/hdb5             101G   95G  6,2G  94% /mnt/windows1

/dev/sda1              20G  4,2G   16G  22% /mnt/PSystem

/dev/sda5              49G   27G   23G  54% /mnt/PMuzyka

/dev/sda6              73G   49G   25G  67% /mnt/PFilmy

/dev/sda7             8,8G  8,8G   17M 100% /mnt/PProgramy

/dev/sda8              84G   70G   14G  84% /mnt/PGry

none                  760M     0  760M   0% /dev/shm

# du -h --max-depth=0 /usr/portage/distfiles

1,1G    /usr/portage/distfiles

# du -h --max-depth=0 /usr/portage/packages

4,0K    /usr/portage/packages

# du -h --max-depth=0 /tmp

7,7M    /tmp

# du -h --max-depth=0 /var/log

1,7M    /var/log

# du -h --max-depth=0 /var/tmp

857M    /var/tmp

----------

## XANi

jeszcze możesz dać du -h --max-depth=1 / to ci pokaże użycie wszystkich katalogów w /

----------

## XTitan

Pomogły takie operacje:

Wykasować zawartość /var/tmp/portage;

Wykasować stare źródła jąder /usr/src;

Wykasować stare moduły /lib/modules;

Teraz polecenie: df -h pokazuje

```
System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hda3              73G  5,6G   64G   9% /

```

Macie jakieś pomysły co można jeszcze 'oczyścić'?

----------

## SlashBeast

Odemergować nieużywany soft / posprzątac w flagach use usuwając wsparcie dla ficzerów  których nie uzywamy.

----------

## Yatmai

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Odemergować nieużywany soft / posprzątac w flagach use usuwając wsparcie dla ficzerów  których nie uzywamy.

 

No tylko to już za wiele placu nie da  :Wink:  Bardziej porządek w systemie

----------

## XTitan

A jest jakaś komenda, dzięki której można uzyskać pakiety (najlepiej te mało używane) albo wszystkie zainstalowane na komputerze. Może jakiś menager, czy w emerge jest jakaś taka opcja?

----------

## garwol

```
emerge -pv --depclean
```

pokaze pakiety ktore teoretycznie sa niepotrzebne i mozna je usunac

----------

## Arfrever

 *XTitan wrote:*   

> A jest jakaś komenda, dzięki której można uzyskać pakiety (...) wszystkie zainstalowane na komputerze.

 

```
cd /var/db/pkg

for x in * ; do for y in ${x}/* ; do echo ${y} ; done ; done
```

 *XTitan wrote:*   

> najlepiej te mało używane

 

Nie ma takiej możliwości.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

